# Third of the Audi Rally DVDs Released



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi Rally fans waited for it: Now it is here, the third part of the series, "quattro Highlights". In August AUDI Tradition released parts one and two of the films chronicling the legendary AUDI Rally films from the Group B era of the early 1980’s via DVD. The original footage of Helmut Deimel were digitally remastered and are now available in the Museum Shop (www.audi.de/meseumshop)at Audi’s Museum Mobile in the Audi Forum Ingolstadt or via the Museum Shop’s Ebay store (members.ebay.de/aboutme/audi_museumsshop). 
* Full Story *


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: Third of the Audi Rally DVDs Released ([email protected])*

Still German only?


----------

